# Lucy 12 weeks



## Lucy’smom (Feb 10, 2018)

We love her already! What do you think of her coat? will it be more cocker or poodle?


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

Ohhh she's cute! Congrats!! It's hard to tell so young, our older pup was very similar when a puppy, but he's now got tight curls like a poodle


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

No idea on her coat - but she is gorgeous


----------

